
Apple joins Google, Facebook, and Twitter in data-sharing project - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/30/20746868/apple-data-transfer-project-google-microsoft-twitter
======
cced
> Right now, those tools let you download data directly to your hard drive,
> but the hope is that the project’s code could allow the data to be ported
> directly to another service.

Anyone think that we may eventually not find a big “allow me to
download/export my data” button?

